# Sell or convert to commuter?



## ybgirnadnerb (Mar 15, 2012)

Hello,

Debating whether to sell this bike or convert it to a commuter of sorts.

I've got a 2011 Cannondale CAAD8 with Shimano Sora triple gearing.

It has eyelets above the rear wheel but not on the seat stays. Should I be concerned that it will not take a rack as well? The front fork also has eyelets for a rack.

My concerns:

no disc brakes
mounting fenders?
mounting a rack?

What say you all?

It won't be used as my fitness bike anymore...I got a CAAD10 for that.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

You can commute on just about any bike. I would hang onto the Cannondale if you are considering commuting. Give it a go and if you find out later that touring or sport touring bike would better then you can always sell the Dale at that time.

The eyelets on the dropouts are a real plus because they should make it very easy to add fenders, which are very desirable for commuting. I wouldn't worry about a rear rack as there are other options. Personally, I use a Carradice seatbag for commuting, and you can mount one of those to any bike. They come in a range of sizes, and the smallest will hold as much gear as a rack top bag and the largest as much as small panniers.

What are the largest tires that will fit on your frame? You don't need big fatties but some 25s or 28s are nice for commuting.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Clearances for fenders seem tight, but there's always a way to make them work -- sometimes it just takes more effort and ingenuity. Every fender installation is really a custom job, anyway.

A rear rack can be added to almost any frame by using p-clips. 

Disc brakes are not really an issue, unless you are commuting in sloppy conditions all the time, and even then, discs are still rare on road bikes, and millions of people are commuting in the rain with rim brakes every day. No big deal,

How far is your expected commute, and what are the conditions like? How often would you ride in the wet? What is the pavement like? How much stuff will you have to carry?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

If you don't need the money, just keep it. 

SS? 1X10? Flat bar? Beer bike? You can have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

You should keep it. It's nice to have a spare bike (or two). Plus, you probably won't get much on the used market for it. I commute on all three of my bikes. The one I use the most is a 1999 Litespeed Ultimate. I just use standard 700x23 tires on it. I ride it mostly on an asphalt bike path (MUT). In the winter, I always use that bike because its the one that gets the light installed on it. I also have a rack attached to the seatpost for hauling stuff. If the weather gets wet, it acts like a fender. I have a separate post and saddle for the bike, so if I want to ride w/o the rack, I just swap the entirepost and saddle. This is a nice option for days when I don't want to ride with the rack. I really like the flexibility of a seatpost rack.


----------

